# My LCD shopping spree :)) Dell S2409W and Sony Bravia KLV-22T550A



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 22, 2009)

These are the latest additions to my room. Thanks to all those forum members who helped me in choosing a new monitor for PC. Most of them recommended Dell S2409W,so bought it hoping it to be good, but that turned out to be not just good,FANTASTIC.
Had a small accident yesterday,so just posting the pics for now.Will write a review as soon as I'm fully recovered .For now here are some side by side comparison pics

First set of pics with Dell S2409W and Sony SDM-HS75 17"(5:4 Aspect ratio) which I sold off yesterday.
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5153/dsc005711280x960.jpg

Some more
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/9757/dsc005611280x960.th.jpg


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/4503/dsc005631280x960.th.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/5042/dsc005641280x960.th.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/9877/dsc005651280x960.th.jpg

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/646/dsc005661280x960.th.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/287/dsc005671280x960.th.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/706/dsc005681280x960.th.jpg

there u go my very own 3D Display 
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/8664/dsc005741280x960.th.jpg


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/1534/dsc005771280x960.th.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3231/dsc005811280x960.th.jpg

Only two at a time 
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/5057/dsc005751280x960.th.jpg


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 22, 2009)

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/956/dsc005881280x960.th.jpg

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/3188/dsc005901280x960.th.jpg

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/4226/dsc005891280x960.th.jpg



First in extended desktop mode
 *img163.imageshack.us/img163/8830/dsc005921280x960.th.jpg

 *img684.imageshack.us/img684/1936/dsc005941280x960.th.jpg

 *img684.imageshack.us/img684/1936/dsc005941280x960.th.jpg


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 22, 2009)

Then in clone mode with Dell as primary 

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/6483/dsc006001280x960.th.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4291/dsc006051280x960.th.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/4691/dsc006061280x960.th.jpg

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/5003/dsc006111280x960.th.jpg

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/5003/dsc006111280x960.th.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/4751/dsc006121280x720.th.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/7784/dsc006131280x720.th.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/3547/dsc006151280x720.th.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/3451/dsc006181280x720.th.jpg

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/7748/dsc006191280x720.th.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/3817/dsc006211280x720.th.jpg



-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/7414/dsc006231280x720.th.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/9604/dsc006241280x720.th.jpg

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/6425/dsc006251280x720.th.jpg

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/1272/dsc006261280x720.th.jpg

Thought this might help those who are confused b/w going for LCD TV or LCD monitor for their PC.
Though there is not much diff while watching movies and videos. Docs and text looks much better on Monitor.Also the depth and contrast in pictures is fantastic in this Dell


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2009)

A monstrous shopping spree!
Enjoy virtual Life in HD


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Nov 22, 2009)

how much for Dell S2409W ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2009)

ashwinnaidu said:


> how much for Dell S2409W ?



Rs.13.8K shipped from Dell.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 23, 2009)

awaiting your review...  ...


----------

